# My beloved Kal passed away this morning.



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

I really am not looking for sympathy, but rather say thank you for all the kind & thoughtful advice you've given me over the years. I've really appreciated this resource in my frantic moments over Kal's health. 

My beloved Kal died this morning due to complications from lymphoma. He was 11 and a half years old and the veterinary oncologist thought the disease had advanced too far to be treated with chemotherapy by the time I brought him in.

A couple of stories that I thought about today...

- One time a stranger called him over and got down to Kal's level on his knees and was petting him and mentioning how much he loved dogs. Kal was super-friendly and loved attention. The guy looked really familiar and when he introduced himself as Landon Donovan, I recognized his name as the American soccer star. I pretty much just watch the NFL but it was still cool.

- Kal hardly ever barked unless there was a knock at the door. Especially in the backseat of my car he would just stare out the window silently. However once on a summer night while I was driving in 45mph lane, Kal barked Woof! only one-time but VERY LOUD at the car driving next to us. That car then abruptly braked. 

Turns out a stray poodle was about to run in front of that car and Kal barked due to seeing the poodle. Both the other driver and myself got out of our cars and chased the poodle running run the side of the road. After we both caught the poodle and were walking back to our cars with poodle in hand the other driver told me that the only reason he applied his brakes was because Kal barked right into his driver-side window which made him notice the poodle running across the street. So I guess Kal saved another dog's life. Not to sound corny, but he sure saved mine. I have never been away from Kal for even one day since I got him as a puppy.

Again I just wanted to say thank you & to tell you to love your dogs RIGHT NOW!, you just don't know how much time you have left with them.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JRC (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss.I never know what to say.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. They are never with us long enough but they fill our hearts forever. RIP Kal


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for being so stoic, it helps so many.....and yes " love your dogs RIGHT NOW!,"....I imagine Kal enjoyed that warm comfort every day of his life with you. I'm sorry such a magnificent creature and friend of yours had to depart after 11 1/2 years.....no doubt both of you shared such a wonderful friendship....it's so tough but so worth it.

SuperG


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. Keep those wonderful moments close. They will remind you who He was and how special he was.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. Beautiful dog. She is in your heart now.


----------



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you for all your kind words but reading some of these other heartbreaking threads on this subforum really makes me feel very blessed that he lived 11.5 years without any major health issues. He is resting peacefully in his bed right now and I guess a lot of my stoicism is because I still have him in my company. I keep having to remind myself that he has passed away. Tomorrow morning after I take him the the funeral home who knows how I will feel. 

He was ALWAYS with me for his entire lifetime. I frequented stores that would let me take him in. He didn't need a leash either (much to the chagrin I guess of people who didn't like dogs). Unfortunately, he is my first dog ever and a lot of the health issues that he had in the past 6 months I attributed to him being a senior dog rather than a diseased dog. If there is any lesson to be learned from this it is to really really pay attention to your dog's health. His declining weight didn't raise any red flags for me until it was too late. He willingly went through all his regular habits of chasing balls, walks and getting into my car until very recently. I am definitely repressing the "what could I have done better or differently?" that are swirling around in my head.

However, I am reading a bunch of books on "dog health" right now (again another "too little too late move" on my part) but hope I will be much more aware should dog-health issues come up again. I have to reiterate that Kal NEVER had anything but minor problems so even after I was given his diagnoses of lymphoma I couldn't really think of it as being a fatal disease (well at least for him!). I even kinda dismissed the veterinary oncologist's dire-prognosis as being with exception to Kal. And worst of all, lymphoma moves faster than you can! Thoughts of changing his diet, reading dog health books, buying alternative therapies is like trying to prevent a leaky-boat from sinking with a coffee mug. 

All the best to all of you. Anyways, in better days...


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your stories and pictures of Kal. He sounds like a wonderful dog. And beautiful too. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. RIP Kal.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Kal was gorgeous. It is never easy to lose them. HUGS!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

*So sorry for your loss*

So sorry for your loss. There are no words to describe the love and loyalty we hold for them but more so than they hold for us.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a handsome boy. Sounds like Kal got his angel wings- So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Kal.


----------



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

I knew that since I've never lost a dog that this would hit me slowly in stages of grief. I was in denial about his disease so I imagine I will be in denial about his passing for some time. He is peacefully resting in his daybed like the thousands of times I've seen him asleep the past. I was supposed to take him to the funeral home a couple of hours ago but am having a hard time getting myself to "wake him up". I guess I better get to it.

Thanks again for all the kind messages in this thread.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious Kal . That disease robs us of too many of our beloved family memebers.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------

